# Signification d'un proverbe !?



## Thalantas (29 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous!

Quelqu'un connait la signification de ce proverbe: 

"quand l'oiseau dort la riviere coule"


Merci de votre aide car je ne trouve aucune signification  !!!!


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Quelqu'un connait la signification de ce proverbe:
> 
> ...



Vu comme ça, je pense à une contrepèterie.
Mais ergu t'en dira plus parce que moi, j'ai autre chose à faire : j'ai un café qui coule.


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2011)

Pourquoi souhaites-tu connaître la signification de ce proverbe ?
D'où le connais-tu ?
Dans quel contexte ?
Pourquoi cette frustration à n'en pas deviner le sens ?


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Pourquoi souhaites-tu connaître la signification de ce proverbe ?
> D'où le connais-tu ?
> Dans quel contexte ?
> Pourquoi cette frustration à n'en pas deviner le sens ?



T'as pas un document cerfa pour qu'il puisse répondre dans les bonnes cases ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

En faisant une recherche on peut trouver : http://www.proverbes-citations.com/



> L'honneur d'une fille est à elle, elle y regarde à deux fois; l'honneur d'une femme est à son mari, elle y regarde moins.


----------



## Thalantas (29 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Pourquoi souhaites-tu connaître la signification de ce proverbe ?
> D'où le connais-tu ?
> Dans quel contexte ?
> Pourquoi cette frustration à n'en pas deviner le sens ?



Temps de questions!

C'est juste une interrogation que je me pose après l'avoir entendu.

On dirait que personne n'a d'idée alors?


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> Temps de questions!



En tout cas, pendant que la rivière du cours de français coulait, toi tu pionçais velu, non ?

Et, ce n'est pas tant la signification générale d'un proverbe qui est importante que ce que voulait par là signifier celui (ou celle) qui en fit usage, d'où ma question : dans quel contexte ?


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> Quelqu'un connait la signification de ce proverbe:
> "quand l'oiseau dort la riviere coule"


Peut-être : "Pendant qu'on ne fait rien ou qu'on se repose, la vie continue et le temps continue de filer entre nos doigts" d'où : profitons de chaque instant - Carpe Diem...
Mais c'est une interprétation personnelle !:rateau:


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Carpe Diem...



Ouais, ouais, c'est ça, la carpe est un oiseau...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> Ouais, ouais, c'est ça, la carpe est un oiseau...



Et la figure de l'oiseau carpé ... terme usuel lors d'un plongeon


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2011)

xondousan a dit:


> Et la figure de l'oiseau carpé ... terme usuel lors d'un plongeon



Fais gaffe, tu risques de toucher le fond


----------



## Thalantas (29 Novembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> En tout cas, pendant que la rivière du cours de français coulait, toi tu pionçait velu, non ?
> 
> Et, ce n'est pas tant la signification générale d'un proverbe qui est importante que ce que voulait par là signifier celui (ou celle) qui en fit usage, d'où ma question : dans quel contexte ?



Contexte : C'est pour revoir quelqu'un... Ce qu'elle a utilisé pour finir un message et comme je n'ai pas jamais entendu ce proverbe je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qu'elle veut dire


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> Contexte : C'est pour revoir quelqu'un... Ce qu'elle a utilisé pour finir un message et comme je n'ai pas jamais entendu ce proverbe je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qu'elle veut dire


Alors c'est plus facile : "pendant que tu ne fais rien ou que tu hésites, elle, elle continue sa vie !" .......... MAIS PRESSE-TOI, BON DIEU ... car elle ne t'attendra pas toujours !!!!!!!


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> Contexte : C'est pour revoir quelqu'un... Ce qu'elle a utilisé pour finir un message et comme je n'ai pas jamais entendu ce proverbe je n'arrive pas à savoir ce qu'elle veut dire



Décodage rapide : la demoiselle t'explique que le temps a passé, que tu n'as rien vu et que tu vas devoir ramer à fond pour la rattraper.

Oups: grillé par lebig


----------



## ergu (29 Novembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> comme je n'ai pas jamais entendu ce proverbe



Et comme deux négations s'annulent, tu ne dormais pas jamais vraiment profondément en cours de français, non ?


----------



## macinside (29 Novembre 2011)

enfin un sujet intéressent 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------




thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Peut-être : "Pendant qu'on ne fait rien ou qu'on se repose, la vie continue et le temps continue de filer entre nos doigts" d'où : profitons de chaque instant - Carpe Diem...
> Mais c'est une interprétation personnelle !:rateau:


----------



## Penetrator (29 Novembre 2011)

macinside a dit:


> enfin un sujet intéressent
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h21 ----------


Enfin un sujet culturel


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2011)

On est pas loin d'un bide  à lui de comprendre le message, que la dame lui a laissé (avec ou sans sourire)


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2011)

Je ne suis pas sûr que vos interprétations soient les meilleures possibles. Heureusement, je suis là.  

Il est bien connu que la plupart des oiseaux ont un sommeil extrêmement léger : 
http://www.larousse.fr/encyclopedie/article/Oiseaux_-_Physiologie_-_Le_sommeil/11007354
http://www.oiseaux.net/dossiers/yves.thonnerieux/sommeil.des.canards.html
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oiseau#Sommeil

Le proverbe en question signifie donc que la rivière ne coulera que dans le court laps de temps que dure le sommeil d'un oiseau. Donc très peu longtemps : annonce d'une grave sécheresse à venir, qui mettra le lit des rivières à sec. Moralité, attendez-vous à un été caniculaire et faites des réserves d'eau si vous pouvez.

Une deuxième interprétation, plus subtile, mettrait en scène le Dodo de l'Île Maurice, stupide cousin du pigeon, que son incapacité à voler à condamné à l'extinction. Le lien - sous forme de jeu de mot - avec le sommeil est l'expression enfantine "faire dodo" [http://sommeil-mg.net/spip/Fais-dodo-Le-Dodo]. Le sens du proverbe serait ainsi : "Tandis que tu fais l'imbécile, comme un stupide Dodo, la vie continue et le monde change, sans que tu t'en aperçoives". 

J'ai d'autres explications en réserve, mais je les réserve en vue d'une communication au Collège de Pataphysique.


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2011)

Cratès a dit:


> J'ai d'autres explications en réserve, mais je les réserve en vue d'une communication au Collège de Pataphysique.



En 2 mots, le gars, il a loupé son coup.

A moins que le Collège de Pataphysique ait une interprétation plus optimiste ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2011)

_La Pataphysique n'est pas plus pessimiste ou optimiste qu'elle n'est anarchiste voire nihiliste _[] _Nul n'est plus positif que le pataphysicien : déterminé à tout placer sur le même plan, il est prêt à tout accueillir et cueillir avec la même avenance. " Tout m'est fruit en ce que, Nature, m'offrent tes saisons ". L'hostilité ne l'effleure même pas. Il n'a rien contre ce que le vulgaire appelle délire ou insanité, ni contre ce que les habiles traitent de sottise _[ ]_ car dans la vie, cette folie est pour beaucoup une très suffisante raison d'être et en définitive un congruent ameublement de leur pensées... _

Docteur Sandomir, Vice-Curateur-Fondateur du Collège de Pataphysique

http://claude.ognois.pagesperso-orange.fr/ubu010.htm


----------



## da capo (29 Novembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> Merci de votre aide car je ne trouve aucune signification  !!!!





Cratès a dit:


> _La Pataphysique n'est pas plus pessimiste ou optimiste qu'elle n'est anarchiste voire nihiliste _[] _Nul n'est plus positif que le pataphysicien : déterminé à tout placer sur le même plan, il est prêt à tout accueillir et cueillir avec la même avenance. " Tout m'est fruit en ce que, Nature, m'offrent tes saisons ". L'hostilité ne l'effleure même pas. Il n'a rien contre ce que le vulgaire appelle délire ou insanité, ni contre ce que les habiles traitent de sottise _[ ]_ car dans la vie, cette folie est pour beaucoup une très suffisante raison d'être et en définitive un congruent ameublement de leur pensées... _
> 
> Docteur Sandomir, Vice-Curateur-Fondateur du Collège de Pataphysique
> 
> http://claude.ognois.pagesperso-orange.fr/ubu010.htm



Merci Cratès!

@Thalantas : Tu voulais une réponse, la voilà !


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2011)

Je connaissais déjà la Patamodeler, la Patacrepe, la Patatafrite (bien entendu !:rateau ... et maintenant la Pataphysique ... la culture est un puits sans fond !:love:


----------



## Nexka (29 Novembre 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Je connaissais déjà la Patamodeler, la Patacrepe, la Patatafrite (bien entendu !:rateau ... et maintenant la Pataphysique ... la culture est un puits sans fond !:love:



Tu oublies la patatra 
:love:


----------



## thebiglebowsky (29 Novembre 2011)

Nexka a dit:


> Tu oublies la patatra
> :love:


 ... maladroit comme je suis, je manie la "patatra" comme un dieu !:love: Comment ai-je pu l'oublier ???:rateau:


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (29 Novembre 2011)

N'oublions pas le jambon espagnol "pata negra" ! L'ami petit_louis ne le pardonnerait pas... :rose:


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (30 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je suis petit_louis et je valide l'utilitée du post de Cratès ! 

A bientôt !

L


----------



## ergu (30 Novembre 2011)

Et n'oubliez pas le pata pata.

[YOUTUBE]kCc61z9IFu4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## bobbynountchak (1 Décembre 2011)

Et le pata caisse.


----------



## macinside (1 Décembre 2011)

patapouf va 

(et patatrac fermeture du sujet)


----------



## jpmiss (1 Décembre 2011)

Les proverbes étant presque toujours en 2 parties j'aime bien le jeux consistant à ajouter "entre les draps" a la fin de la première partie et "entre les cuisses" à la fin de la seconde. 
Exemple: "quand l'oiseau dort entre les draps, la rivière coule entre les cuisses"

Faites le test, ça marche avec tous les proverbes


----------



## Luc G (1 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les proverbes étant presque toujours en 2 parties j'aime bien le jeux consistant à ajouter "entre les draps" a la fin de la première partie et "entre les cuisses" à la fin de la seconde.
> Exemple: "quand l'oiseau dort entre les draps, la rivière coule entre les cuisses"
> 
> Faites le test, ça marche avec tous les proverbes



J'ai largement pratiqué aussi ce jeu sur les mêmes bases, avec quelques variantes sur les draps qui pouvaient être les bras, les jambes mais on n'échappait pas aux cuisses.

Par contre on faisait aussi beaucoup ça avec les titres de bouquins, ça marche très bien aussi.
Essayez donc avec le grand livre de Marcel Proust, même là, il se situe à un très haut niveau


----------



## Fìx (1 Décembre 2011)

> *"Du côté bras de chez Swann cuisses"*


... euhh.... 


_... j'vais faire celui qu'a compris sinon.... :rose: 
_


Haha! Ah ouais! Terrible! :style:







_
.... j'ai bon? :rose:_


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> ... euhh....
> 
> 
> _... j'vais faire celui qu'a compris sinon.... :rose:
> ...



Du côté de chez Swann n'est pas le titre d'un livre de Marcel 
C'est le titre d'un "chapitre".
Le livre s'appelle "À la recherche du temps perdu".

Là, c'est bon ? 

(Ceci dit avec d'autres chapitres genre "À l'ombre des jeunes filles en fleur", ça peut marcher aussi  Mais bon, si Proust ne vous convient pas, allez voir chez Jules Verne par exemple


----------



## ergu (2 Décembre 2011)

De la Terre à la Lune ?


----------



## Toum'aï (2 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les proverbes étant presque toujours en 2 parties j'aime bien le jeux consistant à ajouter "entre les draps" a la fin de la première partie et "entre les cuisses" à la fin de la seconde.
> Exemple: "quand l'oiseau dort entre les draps, la rivière coule entre les cuisses"
> 
> Faites le test, ça marche avec tous les proverbes



Tant va la cruche à l'eau, entre les draps, qu'à la fin elle se casse, entre les cuisses.
A force de forger, entre les draps, on devient forgeron, entre les cuisses.

T'as raison, ça marche pour tout :


----------



## Luc G (2 Décembre 2011)

ergu a dit:


> De la Terre à la Lune ?



Bourses de voyage (celui-là, je l'ai pas lu )
Le testament d'un excentrique
L'école des Robinsons (c'est déjà mieux)
Le phare du bout du monde

PS

Ceci dit sur les proverbes, c'est encore mieux, la cruche en est un bien bel exemple


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

Luc G a dit:


> Ceci dit sur les proverbes, c'est encore mieux, la cruche en est un bien bel exemple



Pas sympa de parler de Toumaï en ces termes discourtois...
Ok elle est blonde, mais quand même.


----------



## Penetrator (6 Décembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas sympa de parler de Toumaï en ces termes discourtois...
> Ok elle est blonde, mais quand même.


 tu as vérifié ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Pas sympa de parler de Toumaï en ces termes discourtois...
> Ok elle est blonde, mais quand même.



Toum'aï a une paire of bollocks, c'est sa mère qui lui a dit


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

Penetrator a dit:


> tu as vérifié ?



Je parle bien sur de la vraie Toumaï.
La seule.
Celle que les anciens ont eu l'immense joie de recontrer.


----------



## Anonyme (6 Décembre 2011)

jpmiss a dit:


> Les proverbes étant presque toujours en 2 parties j'aime bien le jeux consistant à ajouter "entre les draps" a la fin de la première partie et "entre les cuisses" à la fin de la seconde.
> Exemple: "quand l'oiseau dort entre les draps, la rivière coule entre les cuisses"
> 
> Faites le test, ça marche avec tous les proverbes



_Un tien entre les draps, vaux mieux que deux tu l'auras entre les cuisses_. Ah ouais. C'est cool.


----------



## WebOliver (6 Décembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Je parle bien sur de la vraie Toumaï.
> La seule.
> Celle que les anciens ont eu l'immense joie de recontrer.



Attends, celle qui veut flinguer les Noirs, les Arabes, tout ça?  Je sais plus moi.


----------



## tirhum (6 Décembre 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Attends, celle qui veut flinguer les Noirs, les Arabes, tout ça?  Je sais plus moi.


Farpaitement !...


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2011)

Thalantas a dit:


> Bonjour à tous!
> 
> Quelqu'un connait la signification de ce proverbe:
> 
> ...




C'est pas "Quand la rivière est en sang, emprunte le chemin boueux" plutôt ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas "Quand la rivière est en sang, emprunte le chemin boueux" plutôt ?



Quand la rivière est en sang, entre les draps, emprunte le chemin boueux, entre les cuisses.

Gros cochon va !


----------



## Bassman (6 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Quand la rivière est en sang, entre les draps, emprunte le chemin boueux, entre les cuisses.
> 
> Gros cochon va !



T'es sûr que tout le monde va comprendre, tu veux pas réexpliquer plus simplement encore ?


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> T'es sûr que tout le monde va comprendre, tu veux pas réexpliquer plus simplement encore ?



Il m'a semblé apercevoir quelques bas de plafond


----------



## gKatarn (6 Décembre 2011)

Bassman a dit:


> C'est pas "Quand la rivière est en sang, emprunte le chemin boueux" plutôt ?



Aaaaaahhhhh, je me demandais bien qd qq'un allait citer ce proverbe bien connu


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Décembre 2011)

Toum'aï a dit:


> Il m'a semblé apercevoir quelques bas de plafond



C'est tes arcades sourcilières...


----------



## Toum'aï (6 Décembre 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> C'est tes arcades sourcilières...



ce sont


----------

